# Thomas quasthoff ends singing career



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Those of us who love great singing and particularly those who like myself love the art of the Lied will be saddened by the report that the great German Bass-Baritone Thomas Quasthoff has announced that effective immediately he is suspending his singing career due to illness. Mr. Quasthoff will continue to teach and perform other duties. Although his disability prevented him from making too many performances in Opera he enjoyed a busy concert and recording career.

A Press Release follows

http://www.artsjournal.com/slippeddisc/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Press-Release.pdf

I am sure all members join in wiching good health and a happy life.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Sad to hear. All the best, TQ.

NYT link...

http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/01/11/thomas-quasthoff-celebrated-bass-baritone-is-retiring-from-performing/


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Damn! I had the good fortune to hear Thomas Quasthoff perform live on at least 5 or 6 occasions. I still remember the first occasion vividly. A co-worker who sings in the chorus of the Cleveland Orchestra gave a fellow teacher and myself free tickets to a performance. Neither of us had the least notion who Quasthoff was. Indeed, when this small, jovial, yet obviously physically handicapped man starting walking about the stage as the orchestra tuned up, she turned to me and said, "Its really nice that the orchestra is doing it's part in employing the disabled." We both assumed he was some sort of stage manager. Imagine our shock when not only did he not leave when the conductor assumed the podium... but he took a seat center stage. It suddenly dawned on us... could this be one of the soloist? I look back with embarrassment when I remember thinking, "That's just like Cleveland. They can't even get a proper soloist. Instead we get this handicapped guy." But when he started singing... we were both absolutely stunned, transported... and shamefaced. The piece being performed involved 4 soloists: soprano, mezzo, tenor, and baritone. The other singers were all talented... but Quasthoff was something else altogether. He wholly inhabited the role with such a sense of personality... such a sense of joy and obvious love for the music that far surpassed the others on the stage. Upon returning home I immediately looked him up on line and ordered one of his recordings of Schubert lieder.

The second of third time I saw him was with my wife. Her experience was much the same as mine. We were attending Haydn's Creation. My wife is not a big classical music fan... yet she was immediately taken with Quasthoff as well and asked if I had anything by him. I ended ordering another disc at that time. Since then, I have picked up most of his recordings of Schubert, Schumann, and Mahler which I love. His voice is rich, warm, evocative, and laden with emotion and personality. 

I wish him the best of luck and continued good health... yet I admit that I will greatly miss his continued concert performances.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Very sad news. I'm a know-nothing and Thomas Quasthoff is one of my favorite singers! Thanks for sharing this news.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

That's too bad.  Quasthoff has an exquisite voice and I hope he is doing okay.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear this  He's got a magnificant voice, so dear to all of us. Hope he's doing well.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

He is one of the most talented and greatest exponents of Schubert's Lieder in the modern times. His recording of Winterreise is one of the most emotionally affecting performance I've heard. His dozen performance of Lieder on YouTube made me appreciate his artistry more.

Herr Quasthoff, I tip my hat on you. Have a blessed and wonderful life.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> He is one of the most talented and greatest exponents of Schubert's Lieder in the modern times. His recording of Winterreise is one of the most emotionally affecting performance I've heard. His dozen performance of Lieder on YouTube made me appreciate his artistry more.
> 
> Herr Quasthoff, I tip my hat on you. Have a blessed and wonderful life.


You should listen to his Liszt, Brahms, Schumann and Mahler for further treats.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Too bad, he is one of my favourite Lieder singers (his Jazz album is very disappointing though).


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

It was an interesting experiment but I felt it did not quite work. It seemed to me that Willard White was more successful in his attempts.


----------

